# Betta not eating and just lies on the bottom of bowl



## Vikki1413 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm new to this, so bear with me if I'm not doing this right.

I have a betta that I got in Oct. He's been fine up until now. He hasn't eaten for a week now and just lies on the bottom of the bowl. Today he is on the top of the water but not swimming around. When he does swim, I'm not sure if I can describe it too good, but it's not the normal way, when he moves it looks like his whole body is jerking. And his color is not at bright as it used to be. Water levels are good. 

I do have another one (in another bowl of course), and he's doing fine. The only thing is sometimes he is in the upright position. Like he head is straight up and tail down. But he's eating fine and happy. Oh I feed them 2 pellets each night. Thanks for any help.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

What temperature is your water? are the bowls heated?


----------



## Vikki1413 (Aug 11, 2009)

If my thermometer is reading correct, it read 80. The bowls are not heated they are just regular glass fish bowls. I did go to the pet store where I got them from and he told me to use some med. called "Revive". But of course he didn't have any in stock. He'll have it Friday, so I'm going to try that. He didn't say what could be wrong, just told me to that.


----------



## PenninInk (Aug 4, 2009)

That's what Bianco is doing...I'm getting really worried.


----------



## Vikki1413 (Aug 11, 2009)

My one betta died on Thurs. Couldn't get the Betta Revive fast enough. I noticed my other betta was sick too. Got the Revive and changed his with with the stuff in it. Did that yesterday afternoon, by night time he was doing much better and this morning. I changed his water again this morning and will do one more day on Monday. I'm glad this one is doing better, just wish I could of gotten the med. quicker for the other one. So if anyone out there has one that is not eating and just lying on the bottom of the tank and is struggling to swim, I advise you to get this stuff.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

My betta did that, I only had him for 4 weeks, he didnt eat and he just stayed at the bottom.
He eventually died, it was so weird, I never really understood what happened.


----------



## beckydelanee (Jun 15, 2009)

i wished i knew betta revive so i wouldn't be so depressed about Mikoto who died a month ago.

i'm sorry for your lost.


----------

